# Lancaster, CA, ID#A4420263, Female



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you for starting these up!

Animal Details.
*Impound Number:* A4420263 Mail to a friend ​







*Impound Date:* 4/22/2012 Sex Female *Primary Breed:* GERM SHEPHERD *Age:* 0 Years and 0 Months Location: Lancaster Cage No.: L415  *Visit us now and take me home ! 
All shelters operate on a First come - First served basis *​ 
*THANK YOU* for considering adopting one of our wonderful shelter pets! We update our adoptable pet pages as often as possible. However, due to the large number of animals we receive and adopt each day, we cannot guarantee that the animals listed here will still be available when you visit us. To check if a particular pet is available for adoption, please contact the animal shelter where this animal is located. Please do not contact us via e-mail regarding animals available for adoption, as messages may not receive a response within 24 hours. 
Haven’t found the right pet for you? Don’t despair! We receive several hundred new animals every day, so add our Web site to your “favorites” list and periodically check our adoptable pets. You may also check the “Lost and Found” section to view stray animals that may become adoptable if their owners do not reclaim them.
*Adoption Process*


• If you are interested in adopting one of our adorable animals, it is necessary that you come in person to view the animal. Since animals have unique and individual personalities, this helps ensure the best possible match between you and your new pet.
 

• Each animal will have a Pet Personality Profile on the front of its cage. This Profile will tell you more about that animal and answer many questions you may have.
 

• If you see an animal you may wish to adopt, write down its identification number (posted on its kennel or cage) and ask a volunteer or staff member if it is available for adoption. If the animal is not yet available, you may ask that you be placed on a waiting list for when it does become available. To be fair to all customers, we adopt animals on a first come, first served basis.
 

• Available animals that are already spayed or neutered may be adopted that day. If an available animal has not yet been spayed or neutered, the shelter is required to perform the surgery before the animal goes home. In these cases, you will be required to complete your adoption paperwork and pay all fees, and then return after the surgery is completed. In most cases the surgery is performed the next day but sometimes it may take a day or two longer, particularly if there are weekends or holidays involved. 
 *Fees* (includes initial vaccinations and microchip)

Click here for a list of our adoption fees click here
*Thank you again for visiting our website. We hope to see you at our shelters soon!*​

oooooh...black...


----------

